# Distanzmessung / Mathematik / rechtwinkelige Dreiecke



## sargan26 (15 Oktober 2021)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Sensor auf einer X-Achse montiert der schrägt die Hypthonuse eines rechtwinkeligen Dreiecks misst. Jetzt meinte der Konstrukteur ich kann mir b irgendwie berechnen indem ich zwei X-Positionen anfahre mit den Verhältnis??? Stimmt das? Meiner Meinung brauche ich noch eine zweite Größe des Dreieckes um b zu berechnen oder?


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 Oktober 2021)

Du brauchst hier nur noch den Anstellwinkel deines Sensors - dann kannst du dir alles weitere errechnen (Sinus - Cosinus).
Die Frage könnte nur sein :  kann dein Sensor vernünftig messen wenn er schräg auf dein Objekt misst ...?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## sargan26 (15 Oktober 2021)

Danke, ja stimmt. Mit dem Winkel ginge es zB.
Denke schon habe einen Keyence IL-100





						Messköpfe - IL-100 | KEYENCE International Belgium(Deutsch)
					

IL-100, Messköpfe, Modellreihe IL, KEYENCE, Belgien




					www.keyence.eu


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 Oktober 2021)

Das war nur eine Anmerkung ... allerdings darfst du nicht das, was der Lichttaster (kontrolliert und für sich intern) macht mit dem vergleichen was ihr da macht (oder machen wollt). Es ist durchaus möglich, dass das mit der Triangulation dann nicht mehr so ganz richtig funktioniert. Das hängt aber sicher auch zu einem guten Stück auch mit dem Material (also dessen Oberfläche) zusammen, auf das du da schauen willst ...


----------



## Heinileini (15 Oktober 2021)

sargan26 schrieb:


> ich habe einen Sensor auf einer X-Achse montiert der schrägt die Hypthonuse eines rechtwinkeligen Dreiecks misst.
> ...
> Meiner Meinung brauche ich noch eine zweite Größe des Dreieckes um b zu berechnen oder?


Ja, den Winkel des Sensors zur X-Achse und der sollte tunlichst bei allen Messungen beibehalten werden, sonst muss er immer wieder neu ermittelt werden!
Die "Proportionen" bzw. Verhältnisse a:b, b:c, c:a sind nur vom Winkel abhängig. Der StrahlenSatz, der jeweils für einen festen Winkel gilt, "schlägt" hier zu.
Wenn Du z.B. einen Winkel von 60° zwischen X-Achse und LaserStrahl hast, ist das Verhältnis b:c = 0,5, also der Abstand genau halb so gross wie die Länge der Hypotenuse.
Ob Dein Sensor bei dieser "Schräglage" überhaupt noch brauchbare Ergebnisse liefern kann ...


----------



## TP-Inc (18 Oktober 2021)

Warum ist der schräg montiert? Gerade auf Achse von B würde er doch genau liefern was du suchst?


----------



## sargan26 (18 Oktober 2021)

Glaub das hat konstruktive Gründe, auf der Achse ist noch ein Laserschweißgerät montiert.


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Oktober 2021)

... dann kannst du nur probieren - es sehe deine Erfolgs-Chancen aber (wegen der Oberfläche) bei << 50 % ...


----------



## sargan26 (20 Oktober 2021)

Nur zur Info, habe gerade folgende Rückmeldung von Keyence bekommen:

"Der IL misst auch bei einem Winkel genau (abhänigig vom Sensorkopf).

Allerdings wird es einen Winkelfehler geben, den man aber rauskalibrieren kann.



Für Rückfragen stehe ich Ihnen gerne jederzeit zur Verfügung."


----------



## adiemus84 (20 Oktober 2021)

Wie oben schon erwähnt ist die Messgenauigkeit von der Oberfläche und evtl. auch von den Einstellungen des Sensors abhängig. Was auch eine Rolle spielt ist die Geschwindigkeit. Also Wandlungszeit des Sensor/der AI-Baugruppe.


----------

